# HiFonics American Warriors Falcon 279 Watt RMS - Made in USA by Zed Audio



## europe (Dec 24, 2014)

*HiFonics American Warriors Falcon Made in USA by Zed Audio (ends01/02/[email protected]:02 EST)*

I sell my HiFonics American Warriors Falcon AMP.

(279 Watt RMS - Made in USA by Zed Audio)

It has some scratches (as shown on the pictures) but is technically 100% OK and working as fine as on the first day.

I sent this from europe for under 16 USD (i pay 22 for the shipping, 6 bucks are on me)

i pack and declare this for the customs on your suggestions!

Hifonics American Warriors Falcon 279 Watt RMS Made in USA by ZED Audio | eBay

i sell on ebay only. sellers paypal fees are also on me.

merry xmas to everybody !


----------

